

Google Tests a New Interface - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/06/google-tests-new-interface.html

======
ZeagleFiend
I don't think that the new design 'emphasises' the search button at all. It
slots it neatly onto the end of the search bar rather than hanging it below
the bar. It's smaller and more pleasing to the eye.

But I'm all for removing the 'I'm feeling lucky' button. Did anyone _ever_ use
that?

~~~
tonfa
Since Instant, it had become really useless. As soon as you start typing it
disappears.

------
zaidf
Since we are on the topic of google search, let me nominate google instant for
the worst piece of UI implementation ever.

~~~
gruseom
I'm curious why you think that. I find Google Instant useful sometimes but
more often irritating. It's jarring the way it insists on popping up at you.
More interestingly, I find I'm acutely aware of all its tiny lags, the way it
slows down and breaks up the simple experience of using a web browser. That's
interesting because its speed is, in absolute terms, incredible; an
engineering triumph by any standard. And yet all I notice are the ways in
which it _isn't_ instant.

~~~
zaidf
I find it very irritating for precisely the same reasons. The general
instability caused by the momentary screen freeze and the breakage of back
button(when all the hacks don't work) is extremely annoying. I was literally
banging my head against my desk yesterday until I finally found a way to
disable it for the duration of the session(no way to disable it forever).

Really for me it is trying to solve a problem I never had. I am not outrightly
against making things even better than they are - but in my view, the solution
has to be better _without debate_. The fact that there is a very proactive
debate against Google Instant tells me it is far from being the finest piece
of work by Google. Considering search is the heart of google, Google Instant
should not have been pushed down our throats. It is at best something that
should have spent a few months in Google Labs.

~~~
abraham
You can disable Google Instant in your search preferences:
<http://www.google.com/preferences>

------
blackRust
While they're at it why even have a search button, remove it altogether! No
sarcasm, we don't really need it.

Have some backup for those people where instant doesn't work and they look for
a button instead of hitting enter. Maybe mouse movements after typing a search
term makes the button appear.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Actually quite often for me, the instant search fails to load, and I'm glad
the search button is still there to let me refresh the results...

------
BasDirks
The prominent search button is excellent. My grandma would go banana's if it
disappeared.

------
coldarchon
type in "gay", press enter and look at the search button ..

~~~
drivebyacct2
Cool. :)

